# White Dwarf magazine now weekly



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=12800022

first of all, holy fucking shit. _Weekly?_ white dwarf is getting bad as it is with tactical content, but now the're going for weekly releases

also they are releasing a monthly mag called Warhammer visions

"Warhammer: Visions, now monthly.

Warhammer: Visions will be available on the first Saturday every month in your local Games Workshop store, Independent Stockist, games-workshop.com and local newsstands in the UK, Europe and Australia.

Warhammer: Visions is a completely new monthly magazine, also from the White Dwarf team. It’s unlike anything we’ve ever done before and this super high-quality visual feast weighs in at a whopping 236 pages, each and every month."

thoughts?

i know i have a few questions

1. How much is this going to rip out of my wallet?
2. is it even worth getting every weekly issue? i prefer the monthly release.
3. is 4 weekly mags going to be equal to the monthly mag in terms of price, content and value?
4. why warhammer visions as well as the weekly?

what say you heresy members?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Anyone know whats going to happen to us gullible WD subscribers yet?


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah i just recently got a 12 month subscription, whats gonna happen to that i wonder?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

They said the weekly magazine was going to cost the same as a pot of paint so it'll be about £3 at the moment. Next up, a price increase on tubs of paint to £18 :laugh:

No idea on the monthly one price.
The little one also claims it's going to have rules and such in there too.

I'm interested to find out what they'll be like


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

So they have finally gone and killed WD. Without sounding too cynical, it loosk like they are trying to bleed more money out of us by having a weekly mag. I may get the first one and see whats its like. 

I can't see how they are going to fill visions every month though. They are pretty vague about what is going to be in it, but if its just pictures of nicely painted models it will get old pretty quick.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

humakt said:


> They are pretty vague about what is going to be in it, but if its just pictures of nicely painted models it will get old pretty quick.


Probably round about March 2014?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Gret79 said:


> Anyone know whats going to happen to us gullible WD subscribers yet?


There's a rumor that they will have a weekly and monthly. The rumor also says that the weekly is little more than an ad magazine, most of it is new products.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

locustgate said:


> The rumor also says that the weekly is little more than an ad magazine, most of it is new products.


So not that much different to the current one :laugh:


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

locustgate said:


> There's a rumor that they will have a weekly and monthly. The rumor also says that the weekly is little more than an ad magazine, most of it is new products.


If you go throught the link Tech provided in the op - it's not rumour, it's confirmed 

I just want to know what happens to the subscribers - do we get weekly, monthly or cancelled


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

humakt said:


> So not that much different to the current one :laugh:


True. A more expensive version $4x4 weeks vs $10x1.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Weekly White Dwarf not being available at Newsstands is a real deal breaker for me. I am not traveling half way across the country to pick one up from a Independent Stockist, nor am I particularly interested in waiting roughly two weeks to receive out of date advertisements by ordering it from their website. 

Might pick up Warhammer Visions just to try it out once, but by the sounds of it will just be a glorified picture feast and not much else, which really isn‘t worth it in my view.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Might pick up Warhammer Visions just to try it out once, but by the sounds of it will just be a glorified picture feast and not much else, which really isn‘t worth it in my view.


I remember back in the day, before the internet, people used to get monthly magazines just for the pictures. Although that wasn't anything to do with figures ....


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Let us not forget a very important detail: both the new White Dwarf and Warhammer: Visions will be only available in english.

They just murdered their market. I don't foresee anyone I know ever considering buying one ever again. I don't know how my FLGS will manage to use such magazines to keep anyone interested in the hobby; if my club wasn't around I don't even think they'd be able to get people at all. Good for them that they're an independent store I guess, so they don't have to sink with the ship and all.

I seriously have no idea what they're thinking, it's like they're setting themselves up for failure in a desperate attempt to milk their fanbase dry for money until nothing remains. I see no single advantage, quality-wise, in this manoeuvre.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

> The little one also claims it's going to have rules and such in there too.


I have said to my friends for a long time this is the way that WD needs to be implemented. Rather than an Ad magazine it needs to be a rule-tweaking and concept testing ground. I don't mind that most adverts are now front loaded: it's nice to know upcoming releases. However what I don't want is an ad every-other page like a comic book.

I honestly believe they could ramp the price to £5 a shot and do a bi-weekly that covered 40k-Warham rule tweaks and scenario ideas, with adverts for either in both.

However I fear it's going to be inane articles about how rules balance isn't an issue and why taking X character is a good idea in your homebrew campaign where they are survivable just like WD Online currently is.


----------



## Garat Jax (Dec 12, 2008)

I just got told this on saturday by the nurgling who runs my local GW. According to him the weekly release is going to be about £2:50 - £3 and will be about 50 pages he said it was going to be more focused on up coming releases, events and that sort of thing he did also mention that this could indicate the GW poilcy of new releases at the start of the month. The 250+ page warhammer visions monthly release he said was going to be around £7 and would be focused more on modeling, painting, armies on parade as well as a lot more tactical / game play based articles.
Most interestingly he did point out that he had already been assured that any existing subscriptions to white dwarf would be honoured and the subscriber would be receiving both issues for the remainder of their subscription with no extra charge. 
He seemed almost as suprised by that as I was but said he'd been told that three seperate times.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm going to spare judgement until Feb 1st and give them both a chance.


----------



## 1ale4 (Jun 12, 2013)

humakt said:


> I remember back in the day, before the internet, people used to get monthly magazines just for the pictures. Although that wasn't anything to do with figures ....


You mean adult magazines? :biggrin:

Though someone find something to do with that pictures


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Confirmed through my GW facebook page:

Existing subscribers get Visions monthly.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

My LGS owner was talking about this last night. White Dwarf is going weekly because the GW product release is going weekly. He was very clear about what he'd been told. "This is designed to get people into the stores more often and buying things more often. Which they say is a good thing for me. And it is." 

But he also made it sound like buying every WD was not necessary for every player. So the WD and that week's release may only affect certain armies or even just one of the game systems. But for people who buy a lot, money may get tight, especially if these WD contain new rules. I'm hoping they have hard copies of all those new digital data slats they've been doing. A weekly, 50 page magazine could do 1-2 of those an issue. 

My store owner said the best part, at least for him, was that stores would now be able to return unsold copies for reimbursement. GW must be thinking these are going to sell like crazy.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Garat Jax said:


> the weekly release is going to be about £2:50 - £3 and will be about 50 pages he said it was going to be more focused on up coming releases, events and that sort of thing
> 
> The 250+ page warhammer visions monthly release he said was going to be around £7 and would be focused more on modeling, painting, armies on parade as well as a lot more tactical / game play based articles.


So according to this source, instead of paying £5.50 per month for (what, 250 odd pages? I haven't bought a WD in decades) then we're paying £10-12 for 200 pages. That's crap by itself. Then on to the content:

"More focused on upcoming releases".

How the fuck do you get any MORE focused on releases than WD already?? There's already something on the order of 20 pages+ just to cover the Tyranid boxes in this month. How many pictures do you need of the same damn models that you can see online for the cost of nothing?

"events"

What events? GW has pretty much cancelled any support they've shown to the tournament scene, as well as cancelling Invasion, which was the only semi-regular thing that went on for anyone other than locals at GWHQ. The annual Games Day? In a weekly magazine? The only way this would be even slightly useful would be if they encouraged and supported independant clubs to pop them an email about upcoming tourneys with details of the event - that way we could get a list of tourneys up and down the country that are happening each month, which would increase attendance and therefore hobby uptake and profits.



Garat Jax said:


> The 250+ page warhammer visions monthly release he said was going to be around £7 and would be focused more on modeling, painting, armies on parade as well as a lot more tactical / game play based articles.


£7?? Hah. They'd better be including a free miniature with every damn copy then. For pictures of models that you can find online for free? I... just don't see it. Unless it includes things like full page art spreads you can't find anywhere else, concept art for upcoming releases and original works by third parties (never, ever going to happen).

As for tactics articles, first they would actually need writers who can play the game fucking competitively. Going by every battle report and "tactics" article EVER then no such person exists at GWHQ. Flat.

I'll look at the first copies before making a final judgement, but I don't see any redeeming features to either of these decisions.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Aye, tis on the GW site now.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

What i find funny is the perpetual whinging and bitching by those who on forums claim they have'nt bought a White Dwarf for decades only to bitch and whine because GW chose to redo to WD thingy.

But go figure, i for one am looking forward to the ne regime and will be getting every copy.

Great job GW.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

To be a true asswipe, my brother buys white dwarf then I swipe it from him when he's done. But still, seems kinda silly seeing as they (to me atleast) run out of material to fill a monthly white dwarf with decent reading material.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I am somewhat, completely unconvinced - still, i'll get the first few copies anyway just in case.


----------



## fotoshark (Nov 8, 2013)

This is new to me, debating to grab it, I'm a huge fan of Tyranids and Jan's issue appears to have a huge spot on 'em. I just don't know what to expect from this magazine that's all  lol

- T.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Honestly, what I want to buy, is a magazine about 40k. I couldn't give a crap about fantasy or LoTR. That's my only problem with WD. I get it because I want to read about 40k and then it seems like it's the other ranges more than what I want. So will see how they do this and if (probably) they will still get my money.
I do have to say though that I'm glad they are doing this. Putting out a weekly (depending on it's size mind you) can be a huge task. That means a wealth of information. That's an idea/project that I can get behind.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Being fair, if they manage to pull this off in a half-decent way then I may keep picking up just the "40k issues" once a month


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

has anyone heard whats going on with the battle reports? because thats my favourite thing about WD is reading the monthly batrep. maybe they might do one ever 2 weeks or so, that would be great


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm hoping this weekly White Dwarf will have all them dataslates in it for all the people who don't own tablets and iphones. It would be nice to have a hard copy of the Be'Lakor or Cypher dataslates.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Not a chance...not while they can still sell the dataslates.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Gret79 said:


> Not a chance...not while they can still sell the dataslates.


I tend to agree. the days of GW and WD giving away current production game rules for free are over.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I think there is potential for rules for scenarios and I'd love there to be rules like WD did back in the day to create your own characters etc, but printing rules from codex's and dataslates isn't going to happen. Not least because they'd get crucified by all the people that bought them...


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, maybe its too much to hope for. I was just thinking that with the WD Weekly being about the same price as a Dataslate it might be something they would do. Technically the rules wouldn't be free, you'll still be paying the cover price. I'm hoping too much here aren't I..


----------



## fotoshark (Nov 8, 2013)

I wish they'd sell it in other places, the closest gw shop is 2 hours away  Like in a chapters/indigo with the rest of the million magazines they have in there....

- T.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

fotoshark said:


> I wish they'd sell it in other places, the closest gw shop is 2 hours away  Like in a chapters/indigo with the rest of the million magazines they have in there....
> 
> - T.


They will be. Allegedly.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

ok, so I sent an email to GW Customer Service the other day and have got a reply (I've added a bit of emphasis on the bits I think are important):



GW Customer Services said:


> Hi Koppo
> 
> Thanks for the email, there are indeed a few changes to the White Dwarf, from February the White Dwarf team will be releasing 2 magazines, White Dwarf weekly and Warhammer Visions.
> 
> ...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

In all honesty im more interested in the Visions than WD after seeing this. I dont need/want weekly advert that im pay 4 bucks an issue for.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

More I read about this change, more it surprises me. But with the move to English only, and I am sure some other behind the curtain changes it will be more profitable. 

It will be interesting to see what it has within its pages, not what they want it to have!


----------



## fotoshark (Nov 8, 2013)

Tawa said:


> They will be. Allegedly.


Well that's good news, will make it easier to come by  Thx.

- T.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

haha pictures


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Visions looks to be Huge!. might not be such a bad idea at that.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> Visions looks to be Huge!. might not be such a bad idea at that.


I agree, i'm looking forward to both, meh 6 bucks for the weekly mag, just stop having that latte once a week.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

pease remember that until this is released, its considered to be rumors. The first edition is scheduled for February 1st.



> Pvia Father Gabe on Faeit 212
> I had a chance to flip through the White Dwarf weekly earlier today. Here is what I can report on:
> 
> Dwarves:
> ...


plus 



> via Larry Vela on Bols
> There are conflicting details of exact kits involved, but the meat of the rumors are that the 100% linking of miniature releases to the currently released Codex/Army Book are coming to an end. In a return to the days of many years past we can look for independent minis being released that will be sprinkled around the various factions all during 2014.
> 
> Maybe it was the realization that people don't like to wait 6 years for new minis for their armies, or maybe GW REALLY, REALLY wants out of Finecast but here are the details we got:
> ...


Finally


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

The Cover of the new white dwarf 









And 
Here is what's coming out in February


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

So is this going back to the days of carrying around 30 white dwarfs with all the character/unit rules you want to use in a given game?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

humakt said:


> So is this going back to the days of carrying around 30 white dwarfs with all the character/unit rules you want to use in a given game?


I've missed it too...... :cray:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm mwilling to bet we'll see yearly rules compendiums.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

viedo on new white dwarf 







> via a reader on Faeit 212
> Just got my hands on the new Warhammer: Visions, and to be honest, I feel there will be a lot of disappointed people on Saturday.
> This issue is basically a large picture book of last months releases, there are no articles whatsoever, just page upon page of pictures with descriptions. Also, it's multilanguage, the UK edition has comments in English, French and German.
> Also, worth noting, the Battle Report within the pages is going to get a lot of flak. It is basically about 4 pages of pictures and then a result at the end, no points, no description of what is going on, just annotated photos.






> via Games Workshop
> White Dwarf, now weekly.
> Available exclusively through Games Workshop stores, independent retailers, and games-workshop.com. White Dwarf is an exciting and essential weekly hobby magazine that contains something for every hobbyist, every week - guaranteed!
> · 36 pages of everything that is exciting and new in the hobby this week.
> ...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not at all surprised by the report on Visions, it's pretty much what I expected it to be: fuck all effort. Well done GW.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy shit what an absolute and complete crap shoot. I thought I was prepared for the worst, but my idea of worst does not even come close to how awfully bad that is. 

I am absolutely baffled by how this thing even got to print. Quite possibly the biggest piece of turd rip off I have ever seen GW shove out of their door.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice. That's money saved each month. :good:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Tawa said:


> Nice. That's money saved each month. :good:


And people say that GW is trying to screw every dollar possible out of their customers. Visions proves the exact opposite, somebody in GW is actively attempting to make their new products so bad that you won't want to buy them thereby saving you 20 bucks (or whatever it is) a month. It's a novel money saving tactic but it's a tactic none the less.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> It's a novel money saving tactic but it's a tactic none the less.


And it's working.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I know people have been unhappy with Dwarf for a while but I honestly thought it was on the right track and with a few more changes would have been very good,
and then I read this visions malarkey :headbutt:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bindi Baji said:


> I know people have been unhappy with Dwarf for a while but I honestly thought it was on the right track and with a few more changes would have been very good,
> and then I read this visions malarkey :headbutt:


Give it a year or so and the WD as it has been for the last year will be back I think. Sure it's shit compared to what it was 10 years ago but I think it'll still sell far better than that colossal steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Give it a year or so and the WD as it has been for the last year will be back I think.


I tend to think the same


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Flipped through the Visions book last night. All I thought was: "Cool." Nothing I'd spend money on for sure. Pretty pictures, but I get those on the interwebs for free. Hopefully they'll do something more with that publication. I like to believe that with all the money and creative talent GW has behind them, they can do better.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

venomlust said:


> Pretty pictures, but I get those on the interwebs for free.


This is the crux of the matter. It's all just pretty pictures and very little in the way of "useful" content to a hobbyist. 



venomlust said:


> I like to believe that with all the money and creative talent GW has behind them, they can do better.


They can do better. The White Dwarfs of 10 years ago proved that. They are just choosing not too and adopting a lowest common denominator approach.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> This is the crux of the matter. It's all just pretty pictures and very little in the way of "useful" content to a hobbyist.
> 
> 
> 
> They can do better. The White Dwarfs of 10 years ago proved that. They are just choosing not too and adopting a lowest common denominator approach.



Let's see if it works for them.

It's easy for me to talk shit, but man... I feel like I could do better, and I have no experience with marketing or public relations at all. They have paid professionals on staff. What gives?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll give the new stuff a shot.


----------



## driller (Jul 26, 2013)

Games Workshop... A company led by stupid idiots.

This is... aaaah, these people do not deserve their jobs.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

revilo44 said:


> The Cover of the new white dwarf


Am i the only one thats actually really bothered by the fact that they said Dwarfen instead of Dwarven? I would've chalked it up to rumors originally but the same cover is now on GW website. Really? Dwarfs? or is this one of those British English vs American English nuances that comes around once in a while?


----------



## Hivemind1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nope it's Dwarven in the UK too, it just goes to show They spent so little time and effort on this they didn't spellcheck their work.

Look see I'm so angry at this pile of garbage I signed up just to moan a bit.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Well after seeing the vid on You tube I can definitely say I wont be buying either white dwarf weekly (as I have no interest in dwarfs) or the heap of crap that is warhammer visions......£7.50 for a picture book mainly full of nids? No thank you


----------



## tirnaog (Jan 28, 2010)

Can you get the Weekly one in an electronic form?
No ipad version?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The White Dwarf weekly was meh, hardly worth it although the fact that there were rules in it was a positive sign. 

Warhammer: Visions was dreadful. Don‘t touch it with a long stick. 



tirnaog said:


> Can you get the Weekly one in an electronic form?
> No ipad version?


Available in iBooks, but not in the Newsstand, because hey, why the hell would you put magazine into the newsstand instead of the bookstore?


----------



## Lanfear (Mar 23, 2011)

I have been reading and buying white dwarf for a long time, back in 1990 I started reading it in fact. I have followed it through good and bad times and some pretty awful times but I have stuck with it.

This I'm afraid is the final straw. I am still a fan of GW games and models and do not tend to moan too much in general but this is atrocious. I got my copies of Warhammer visions and the 'new' white dwarf today in the mail as I am a subscriber.

I probably don't need to labour the point as it has already been said. Warhammer visions is astonishing in its lack of meaningful content. It is absolutely unbelievable that the White Dwarf team presumably sat round a meeting table and came up with this idea and they all agreed it would be good.
Nothing more than a collection of pictures, granted they are very glossy and well taken but that is all it is. There is a very small description in three languages accompanying most of them but that is it. Blan shit su is crap and shows a warband of 4 models. 
The battle report, if that is what you could call it, is a not even a half hearted attempt at showing what is in the pretty pictures. Again, utter crap!!

Pretty much the whole thing is dominated repeatedly by Tyranid models that we have seen over and over again from different angles. 

What are they thinking? £7.50 for some pictures. Utter vacuous drivel with no depth. We all like a decent picture or two depicting drama and action scenes from our games as well as well painted miniatures but this is ridiculous.

The weekly white dwarf is thin and sad. It was read cover to cover in about half an hour. For me, £2.40 for that level of poor writing and lack of substance is just awful.

I am saddened that it has come to this but it looks like the subscription will not be renewed. It is almost insulting to expect discerning persons to consume this drivel.

Maybe I'm just getting old and have been at this toy soldiers hobby for too long or maybe they are aiming at a new target audience of illiterates who just like looking at pictures. :nono:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Spoke to a friend in a South Wales store today (purposely vague here), sales are good on the mags today but feedback is almost unanimously poor


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> Spoke to a friend in a South Wales store today (purposely vague here), sales are good on the mags today but feedback is almost unanimously poor


Hey maybe they will fix it......:laugh:...sorry couldn't keep a straight face. This is why I never subscribe to anything.


----------



## serphangel (Feb 1, 2014)

Well I was disapointed when I didn't get my annual subscription for xmas this year and grumbled all the way round the supermarket in Jan where I bought the last ever copy of White Dwarf. Seeing the reviews on the new releases I am glad that I didn't get the subscription now. Visions looks like a gigantic pile of turd and unfortunately I am not willing to drive a 24 mile round trip potentially to buy just a small mag. If I make that effort to drag my carcass to GW to spend my money I think I would rather buy a pot of paint that I need, or a brush or lunch.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I actually had some hope, and still do... as it stands, weekly White Dwarf/release isn't a bad thing, it could get people into stores (even if it's just the digital one). However, the execution's not quite there yet. This week's is a decent enough start though. 

It's got the expected release list, which I actually like a lot more in weekly chunks. There's a few decent columns, some discussion and new rules for a model. All in all, 4 of these probably add up to a bit more reading than an old monthly WD. Can be turned into something quite nice with a modicum of effort I think. Add to each issue some of the old popular content (batreps, I'm looking at you), maybe sell an (ebook) bundled version every month.

Visions though... To be honest, it strikes me as something that missed it's sell-by date by 10-15 years. It would've been great to have back in the days of slow and barely-there internet. There's still a lot of pretty pictures, but... yeah. It's got some of what the weekly needs to be good, but substantial content is too thin on the ground and I've no idea how they can turn that one around.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Games Workshop said:


> Warhammer: Visions is a visual extravaganza, a real feast for your hobby eyes.


this ^ just makes me laugh now


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I got both on saturday (am a subscriber).

Tonight, I'm off to cancel that. I don't want to pay money for visions.

I'll probably check the weekly one and decide if there is anything in it I want from time to time, but visions can get lost.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

I guess, we'll see about the weekly WD ... if they (Emperor behold) really go down the route to include more rules again in the mag, say for new units or just campaign scenarios etc., then it might even be something people (including me) might enjoy buying. Time will tell.


As for WH Visions ... it is utterly and completely unnecessary, or in Calculon's own words ...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

TechPr1est said:


> this ^ just makes me laugh now


Hobby eyes?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

To the tune of *hungry eyes*

You've got, hobby eyes...
One look at you and I'll triple the price
You've got hobby eyes...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bought Visions on Saturday night just to give it a whirl.
Very unimpressed. I've wasted £7.50 on that.


Still, the plus side to the whole episode is that I now know for definite that I'll be saving money each month by not picking it up again.
And based on my opinion of Visions, I'll not even be giving white dwarf the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I saw a visual extravaganza the other week in Cardiff city centre after I ate a whole pizza (from chippy alley) after copious amounts of tequila, 
admittedly i'm not sure I would to pay £7.50 for that either..............


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Bindi Baji said:


> I saw a visual extravaganza the other week in Cardiff city centre after I ate a whole pizza (from chippy alley) after copious amounts of tequila,
> admittedly i'm not sure I would to pay £7.50 for that either..............


I think you may actually have paid more 

I just sent GW my first ever Nastygram. well see if they even bother responding.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I have the voucher sub, and I for one am happy. I didn't really like the old WD, and I quite liked visions. It was a shame about the nid thing at the front, because I've seen the studio nids the week before in WD, but the rest was cool. I'll never spend money on it, but ill happily pass my vouchers over for it.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Having watched that Warhammer Visions video I am really, really struggling to understand the exact purpose of the magazine. Its not a catalogue, its not a hobby magazine, its not.......anything really, just masses of pictures and very little else.

And for £7.50 a go? 

Its a very strange marketing move to publish what is, in effect, an absolutely pointless magazine.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Its not a catalogue, its not a hobby magazine, its not.......anything really, just masses of pictures and very little else.


It is, as you say, utterly pointless... :/


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Local GW manager tells me that White Dwarf weekly will contain new models that aren't in the codexes with a set of rules included in the magazine, which presumably is what will cover Mycetic Spores etc. if they're being covered at all.

Sounds sensible, actually *gasp*. Unlikely, but sensible.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> Am i the only one thats actually really bothered by the fact that they said Dwarfen instead of Dwarven? I would've chalked it up to rumors originally but the same cover is now on GW website. Really? Dwarfs? or is this one of those British English vs American English nuances that comes around once in a while?


They've always had as far back as 6th edition "Dwarfs"; and they were/are aware of it; the LotR range has Dwarves.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Death by a thousand fails.*

In my local are there are 15 newsagents that sold White Dwarf. Each gets only what they sell for example one gets only two WD because he has two folks that buy two in the month, while another sells 15 per month, overall this works.

So comes the new WH Visions, well GW has dictated that each must now a minimum 10 WH Visions, also they can't order WD Visions, well excluding one newsagent that ordered 15 per month has terminated selling the new WH Visions, and the one newsagent that sold 15 per month has had folks come in and said they have no intentions of buying the new WH Visions and so all 15 newsagents have terminated ordering GW magazines.

The only place you can get either is to travel to get the new magazines and the local indie has told me in a not uncertain terms that he will be restricting the availability of WH Visions, as no one is interested in the mag oh this includes WD Visions. Also he tells me that GW it seems have done this to force folks to eventually get both magazines in electronic form with digital downloads, saving GW millions of pounds in printing costs annually.

So there it is, it is sad that GW have taken an icon of the gaming world and wrecked it.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

If they were going to make the switch to digital format, they would have just done so instead of splitting the mag in two. For example making whitedwarf.com a subscriber news site.

Odds are someone thought this was a sound idea for one reason or another.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> If they were going to make the switch to digital format, they would have just done so instead of splitting the mag in two. For example making whitedwarf.com a subscriber news site.
> 
> Odds are someone thought this was a sound idea for one reason or another.


Who knows what is in the water cooler at GW HQ for them to make the decisions they come out with, it is perplexing.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Achaylus72 said:


> Who knows what is in the water cooler at GW HQ for them to make the decisions they come out with, it is perplexing.


Someone running the show might be too "smart" for their own good. We've all known people like that, people who want to fix what isn't broken.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Someone running the show might be too "smart" for their own good. We've all known people like that, people who want to fix what isn't broken.


And we get SNAFU as fallout, genious.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe it's like Miley Cyrus twerking? It's terrible, but it got all of our attention!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Maybe it's like Miley Cyrus twerking? It's terrible, but it got all of our attention!


Actually Warhammer Visions isn't that bad of a magazine for a first attempt, so probably i'll keep getting it.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Theoretically it SHOULD improve


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Achaylus72 said:


> Actually Warhammer Visions isn't that bad of a magazine for a first attempt, so probably i'll keep getting it.


If it was the first attempt of a new publishing house I would agree. However it's not. It's the product of a company that has been releasing a monthly magazine as well as periodicals, books and other printed media for over 20 years. It's a fucking bad joke.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im not really sure what all the fuss is about, We have had WD and a secondry "nice if you want it" magazine many times before folks,Inferno, citadel journal etc, so far im hearing complaints about stuff that you would expect to find in a magazine like "its full of pretty pictures" well wake up chaps its a magazine aimed at people who get excited by seeing pictures of miniatures that are well painted or converted.

A GW magazine will never tick every box for everyone and the longer you have been in the hobby the less likely it is to tick any boxes for you in my experience, i have collected WD(and other GW related magazines) for years and it hasnt really changed radically in that time,it has always been a advertisement for products(in the early days it also was an advert for non GW stuff too), it has always had lots of pictures of models,battle reports,painting and modeling articles and yes it had rules back in the day but that wasnt always a good thing,my eldar armys rules were in the magazine only for absolutely ages before we got a set of rules in a printed book,if you missed an issue you were fucked if they added a new unit ,i much prefer GW to print rules in codex/supplement form,plus even back in the day people used to get annoyed when GW used to "pad out" an issue with a 15 pages of warhammer roleplaying adventure or feature articles and rules for"specialist games" and have no content about 40k or fantasy, remember back then they had maybe 5 or 6 "other" GW games not just lord of the rings,it was perfectly possible to pick up a copy of WD back in the day and flick through and find nothing of value for your army/chosen game.

But people get so hot under the collar about WD and its various incarnations and forget its just a few pages of print designed to give you something to involve you in your hobby when you cant be gaming/painting, its not meant to light up your life or change the world, its just a Games Workshop rag.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I respectfully disagree about "it hasn't really changed radically in that time". Do you remember that campaign that was in it about 10 years ago it was Nids vs IG on a ice world and the IG were converted up as Skitarri? Amazingly painted minis. The terror of something or other I think it was called. Those issues had step by step conversions for both IG and Nids, it showed how the owner of the IG had converted his ogyrn from ogres. It had special characters, scenarios, battle reports. It went on for about 6 months I think and this was just a small part of the magazine. They still had complete and indepth run downs of the new releases where the designers actually talked about the background for the fluff, the design elements they wanted to bring in etc And this was in addition to fluff for other games, new releases (neither Nids or IG had recently been released), other continuing features etc. World Wide Campaigns used to be run through WD. When was the last time they had something like "The Tale of Marco Columbo" in there? Or "the Slavers Tale"? The Bugman's Brewery Campaign?

The battle reports now are radically different to the way they used to be. GW has alternated between making the battle reports written from as if in world and from the players perspective. You compare the word count of a battle report 10 years ago to the ones now, it's as simple as that.

I'm not saying they were perfect, as you say if it was during stage where they were using it to release rules and you missed one then you were in trouble (they are still doing this now btw) but WD used to be a resource you could go back to for step by step conversions or extended features on somebody building an army (tale of 4 gamers, Paul Sawyers Chaos Army). 

Of course all of this was just a front for them advertising stuff, I'm not saying it wasn't. Now however there is no front, it's just adverts and frankly it's a gnats pubic hair above the quality of the junk mail I get in the letter box (well I would if I didn't have a sign saying "no junk mail"). Visions especially. I like pretty pictures as much as the next muppet but I'm not paying 20-30 bucks a month for what is effectively box art in a small page format. Now what's the problem then I hear you say? "If you don't like it, don't buy it and fuck off". Well as people love to point out whenever the subject of the internet critising GW comes up "heaps of players don't use the internet", well if this is true (which I'm not convinced it is but that's another argument) then WD would be one of these players main sources of inspiration for their hobby outside their immediate circle, you lower the quality of WD and remove those things I mentioned then the hobby suffers as people (especially beginners) don't see the huge amount of possibilities in terms of their modelling, painting, converting, kitbashing, scenarios etc Speaking personally without those WD's of 10 years ago I wouldn't have had anywhere near the amount of courage to start kitbashing and attacking minis with a knife that I did. I lived in a town with very little in the way of a gaming scene, no local GW and well forums were barely taking off 10 years ago. WD was my main source of hobby stimulation, I dread to think what would have happened had the quality of it been the same as it is now. Did I make mistakes? Yeah but I had a hell of a lot of fun doing it and I learnt a hell of a lot.

That is my issue with this new incarnation.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Have been following this thread without really commenting until now.

I can see where both sides are coming from and to be fair both sides have valid points. However, the way I see it, GW is making some effort to try to please both groups in this current incarnation of WD and the new Visions. How so, you might ask?

Take the weekly WD for a start. People used to moan about the monthly WD being specific to typically the current release or flavour of the month and considering that we have so may different armies, quite a few of us would go for months before our favourites come up (or in some unfortunate cases, not at all!!!). With this new weekly albeit thinner format, we will likely get more about the different armies within any one particular month. If there isn't the content that agrees with you, i.e. arch-nemesis army!!!, you only have to wait a week before something else comes across your hobby desk! In the meantime, there is probably some other bits in the current issue that may refresh your memories or give you ideas for future projects! I for one liked the "reminder" in this week's issue about applying the plastic glue on both sides or at least pressing and releasing the two sides to allow the glue to react and soften the plastic thereby giving a better bond when glued! Seriously, how many here can hand-on-heart say that you do this or know/remember the reason for doing it!

Now moving on to the new Visions mag. For someone who has just started (not necessarily by choice, read 7 year-old son's X'mas army) a Tyranid Hive Fleet, this issue with all the colourful pics and paint splatter at the rear showing the various colour schemes and breakdown of how to achieve it has been wonderful! If this is the format that is to be continues, each month will hopefully provide a focus on one particular army type for which the more serious amateur hobbyist/painter (or for that matter budding young or beginner painters) can look for inspirations and guidance. I for one like this idea. If say next month's theme is on Eldars and that is not really what we do, I can decide whether the rest of the Visions' content justifies me buy that month's edition.

As for other contents within the two mags such as BatReps, new rules, fluff, etc... there are must-haves and nice-to-haves, but these are different for every individual! I think that it being the very first set of publications with this new format, it is still to early to comment on what works and what doesn't. It will be interesting to see how GW deals with the multitude of comments which I'm sure they are reading about but until such time that the dust settles and hopefully a right balance is struck, I'll continue to monitor the situation and decide which copy I will get or not get. At the end of the day, they are sellers and I'm a buyer and all these are simply items that are considered as "invitations to treat", to which I, being the buyer, decides whether to accept or decline... in layman's terms "take it or leave it"!

Just my 2-pences worth... :grin:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hivemind1 said:


> Nope it's Dwarven in the UK too, it just goes to show They spent so little time and effort on this they didn't spellcheck their work.
> 
> Look see I'm so angry at this pile of garbage I signed up just to moan a bit.


Wow, people haven't realised GW have been spelling it that way for over a decade. Their product is Dwarfs, not Dwarves.

I like the idea of new rules being released. It'll all be on the internet in short order, and more rules releases as models are released has gotta be a good idea.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I just hope they mix it up a bit each week. If the next three issues of WD weekly turn out to be about the new Dwarf releases and how to paint tyranids, then they may as well have kept the monthly format.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

SonofVulkan said:


> I just hope they mix it up a bit each week. If the next three issues of WD weekly turn out to be about the new Dwarf releases and how to paint tyranids, then they may as well have kept the monthly format.


I suspect next week's issue of White Dwarf WILL be on the new Dwarf releases though!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

SonofVulkan said:


> I just hope they mix it up a bit each week. If the next three issues of WD weekly turn out to be about the new Dwarf releases and how to paint tyranids, then they may as well have kept the monthly format.


The ads, that you paid for, will probably be like that in all weekly eds, but they may chainge the paint part maybe next week it'll be about how to pain walls.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I got my new White Dwarf mag and apart from Jervis i loved it, yeah i think it is worth 6 bucks aussie.

I am one of the hardest bastards to satisfy, but WH Visions has won me over and so has WD (except Jervis) and i'll be getting both.

Also i have learned alot on the many factions of Tyranids and their paint schemes.

Also the way they painted the Dwarf Dragon Slayer as Obelisk from the Asterix and Obelisk series got my juices flowing, its nice to see GW pay homage to a legend of ye olde Gaul:taunt:.

One point of critism for the new WD and that is Jervis Johnson has outlive his purpose, he used to cover a many differing subject in Standard Bearer but now since the previous WD he is stuck on rules, rules and if you missed what i am talking about RULES. Replace him with Jeremy Vetok and WD would in my eyes be perfect.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Agreed, that's another thing that im going to miss is Jeremy Vetock's monthly article.

Jervis Johnson was great with rules and game management but in my opinion Jeremy Vetock talked about the more interesting aspects of it


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I might pick up visions at some point for a little inspiration


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

TechPr1est said:


> Agreed, that's another thing that im going to miss is Jeremy Vetock's monthly article.


With 4 issues a month it is likely you will get a Vetock article on a different week.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok got both now, visions entirely to little words, it feels more like a picture album, nice pictures though. Weekly WD I finished in 1 bathroom trip, you buy it for the ads and get some little relevant how tos.

EDIT: Is seems kind of like WD is trying to be a game play mag and Visions more of a Painting mag.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

WH visions is such crap. Where is the damn content? Loads of Tyranid pictures are ok, but too many of them were similar. There's no real direction to it at all.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm considering giving visions to my niece for her 1st birthday.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I picked up WD 1 & 2 today.

I've only had a quick flick through, but it looks alright. I intend to read them properly later tonight, and I'll buy the next two or three to get a better feel for the new format.

After that, that is when I'll make my judgement


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I would rather buy a paper back for the price - but I hope it does well and those that do buy it enjoy!


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

I picked up #2 yesterday. it has some pretty good info on Dwarfs, i like this one better than the first. I was talking to the one guy that ran that GW store and he was saying that because they have gotten most of the dwarf releases out of the way that there is most likely going to be a batrep next issue. he reckons it wont be as lengthy as the usual WD batreps because it will take up a lot of weekly's pages.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Well, whilst the overwhelming negativity of this thread is off-putting, I got visions and actually enjoyed it. Sure, my tyrannids aren't the same scheme as any of the GW ones and my GK are ideosyncratic in their own way. Sure, the 'batrep' wasn't one, but then it was in keeping with the theme of the book. For all internet makes paint schemes and details more available, I'm always happy to have more reference material. And hey, it costs no more than the WD of old, which I have never experienced to be worth more than the pictures (sadly). 

For my purposes, Visions is fine. What I'd like to see is less studio army content and more guest armies, more models on parade and more fan art and concept art for inspiration.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

I won't be getting the visions yaeh it's nice but a $13au picture book once a month, not for me. Am waiting to get hold of the weekly issues at my local news agent, so I can check that out.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Just a couple of questions - In the first issue of the weekly white dwarf, is the dwarf character in there from a codex or a new one just for W/D?

Also does anyone know whats in this weeks mini-dwarf ruleswise?
Is anyone planning to buy this every week? If anyone is, how about a 'contents' thread where the rules/articles included could listed? (not in detail, but a summary)

I have the first one, but I've not had chance to get this weeks.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

the gyro copter and a new engineer guy im pretty sure


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Gret79 said:


> Just a couple of questions - In the first issue of the weekly white dwarf, is the dwarf character in there from a codex or a new one just for W/D?
> 
> Also does anyone know whats in this weeks mini-dwarf ruleswise?
> Is anyone planning to buy this every week? If anyone is, how about a 'contents' thread where the rules/articles included could listed? (not in detail, but a summary)
> ...


Hey I have new issue I can pm you the pic later today  I can't recall from the top of my head what dwarf unit the rules were for.


----------

